# Finishing 1X6 Knotty Pine T&G?



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Pine does not darken to a dark brown. with a clear coat it will darken to a golden brown, still light, while the heart wood darken to a med. red brown.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> Pine does not darken to a dark brown. with a clear coat it will darken to a golden brown, still light, while the heart wood darken to a med. red brown.


Does it get darker than this if I use a clear coat?

http://www.knottypinepaneling.com/_borders/lografters_small_small_small.JPG


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

The sap wood may get a little darker than that, not much, but the sap will not get anywhere as dark as the heart wood in the photo


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks! Added Question:

Currently all my plastic outlet and switch boxes are mounted for 1/2" sheetrock. If I install the 1X6 pine over the current state boxes, do they make any special recessed type outlet/switch boxes to fit? 

Or whats the best way to handle the thicker walls when it comes to outlets, switches?

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Just leave the tabs on all devices, snug em up and out the plates on


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Just leave the tabs on all devices, snug em up and out the plates on


Im not following this.......


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

On all switches and outlets ie "devices" you will see 4 parts that look like ears, round critters top and bottom with holes, they will bear against the walls and allow you to tighten em up without having them pull into the hole you have cut for the boxes, just make sure you DO NOT remove them and you should be fine.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

skymaster said:


> On all switches and outlets ie "devices" you will see 4 parts that look like ears, round critters top and bottom with holes, they will bear against the walls and allow you to tighten em up without having them pull into the hole you have cut for the boxes, just make sure you DO NOT remove them and you should be fine.


This is the type of boxes I have used. The holes you speak of are on the inside so I wont be removing them. 

http://www.ecmweb.com/product_depot/10-15-07.jpg

So, you are saying, leave the box as is (only protruding about 1/2 inch out from the stud)? If I put a regular cover on these boxes after the 1 inch thick pine is installed there will be a 1/2 inch gap between the receptacle cover and the receptacle itself!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

NO when you attach the outlets or switches the "ears" I mentioned will keep them flush with the pine, they will NOT allow them to be pulled into the hole when you tighten them. You will need longer 6-32 screws to reach to the box. the space will be between the "outlet and the box NOT behing the plate. Most important is to make sure you have long enuf pigtails to bring that neutral out to the device.If you really want to feel better they make extension rings that you can screw onto the box and bring the face of them out to the pine face. The other option is to just screw the devices into the pine.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

skymaster said:


> NO when you attach the outlets or switches the "ears" I mentioned will keep them flush with the pine, they will NOT allow them to be pulled into the hole when you tighten them. You will need longer 6-32 screws to reach to the box. the space will be between the "outlet and the box NOT behing the plate. Most important is to make sure you have long enuf pigtails to bring that neutral out to the device.If you really want to feel better they make extension rings that you can screw onto the box and bring the face of them out to the pine face. The other option is to just screw the devices into the pine.


Got it! THanks.:yes:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbupats Ho K ur welcome


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would also recommend that you allow the T&G to acclimate to the room for about 1 week and also put the same clear coat on all surfaces and the cut ends.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

47_47 said:


> I would also recommend that you allow the T&G to acclimate to the room for about 1 week and also put the same clear coat on all surfaces and the cut ends.


Yep, found that in my research already!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You need metal box extenders for this application. The wood is combustible and could ignite if it isn't shielded. These extenders are just metal sleeves that slide into the existing box with tabs that will rest on the wood. They are sold at the Borgs and supply houses.
Ron


----------

